# Contempo 2 group timing question



## Philandiz (Mar 7, 2016)

Hope someone can advise. We bought a 2nd hand 2 group contempo duel fuel.

we are getting to grips with whole process of correct grind size and timing however, one of the group heads seems to consistently take longer to pull a shot than the other. Same beans,grind etc.

eg....

group head 1 19 grams coffee takes around 39 seconds

group head 2 19 grams coffee takes around 28!

these figures are pretty consistent

could this be indicative of more scale build up in group 1?

the machine is just over a year old with little use,although it must be said the previous owner hadn't properly cleaned it based on the oil build up under the screens when we opened them up.

Can anyone suggest why we are getting the timing variations between the heads?

thanks in advance,

Phil.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Could be scale or a blockage in one of the pipes causing a slower flow maybe?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do 2 group machines run from the same pump?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Partially blocked jet ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A good descale of the HX circuits(HX tubes, flow meters, group heads) should improve & even out the flow.

On some machines there can be a slight difference in flow rates between the groups.

(PS One pump supplies all groups on a machine)

Then if you're in a hard water area, get a water softener system fitted asap.


----------



## Philandiz (Mar 7, 2016)

OK.will get on with a descale and see.many thanks.


----------

